# Camping with kids?



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello-
we have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and pretty much all of our trips revolve around making sure they are entertained/ safe/ HAPPY........ i am sure we are not alone in this boat! Takes a lot of time searching internet/ books to find places that seem like they fit the bill.....

Just wondering- and I have no clue how involved this would be- if there could be a forum for "Camping with kids" just like there is one for camping with pets? We could share place to go and activities to make for a smooth trip.

Just a thought............................

Sue


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dirt, water (make that MUD), a few bugs and the knowledge that smores will be made after dinner. What more could they want!









Mine are older than yours so some of the things that they want would be different then if we had young ones. We camp 95% of the time in the State and National parks out in the bush so the entertainment is what they can do in the river, lake or woods behind the trailer.

I am sure Vern could add a kids section to the forum.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea to me. With teenagers our problem is getting a weekend where we can all assemble for camping - would be nice not to have to add researching the entertainment options too.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello again Drew'smom,
I know that the Open Roads forum over at RV.net has a 'Family Camping' forum that might have a lot of info of that nature. You might consider posting the same question there and seeing what kind of suggestions those folks come up with as well. We're lucky, if my 7 yr old can go swimming and fishing, then we have it made.
I'm curious. Do you have a new drawer in your RV kitchen yet?


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

We camp with kids (2 and 4) and just letting them in the camper is a thrill for them! We give them a bucket, a shovel and a little lawn chair and they go to town playing around. Since we store the camper away from our house, they are thrilled when I bring it home for a trip..."DADDY! The camper came home!!" Its so cute!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good idea









I have 3 kids 6,4 & 2 and we all have a blast camping. Along with everything outside the best thing they enjoy are their own bunk beds. The 2 year old loves his own light switch. On, off, on , off etc.

Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

We too have two kids (15 & 11) and they always find great things to do no matter where we go. Enjoy the time now because as they get older they will find better things to do than go with mom and dad







My 15 year old is getting close to that age







. However I'm sure he will always remember all the places he has seen on our trips.

Jim


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

No kitchen drawer yet Kellerjames... I did print out the directions and may recruit a handy person to help. (Hope Hubby or Dad don't read this!!!) Thanks for info. For now we will focus on the easy stuff.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thor, you are so right about the on-off-on-off with the light switch...my lord, Outback could hire my two year old to run tests on the switchs for them!!









We have a 23RS and put the kids in the slide out...they pull the curtain and play till they drop. We have had as many as 5 kids in there sleeping at once....they abosultely love to go camping. My youngest see''s the camper in the driveway and immediately starts trying to go potty in the liuttle bathroom. I can't tell you how many times I have been loading up for a trip and found her in the there pulling the flush handle trying to get it to flush... She loves to go potty and watch her "treasure" fall down the little hole.

Sounds sick I know but the absolutely LOVE it!!

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Duct Tape solves the problem.* No more whining, no more thrashing about, no more "are we there yet?" and no more "I need to go to the bathroom NOW!" Yes Duct Tape solves all those problems. After a couple of uses they will respond immediately when they hear that familiar "rip" of the tape being pulled off the roll.

_The only problem is the residue it leaves behind._


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh boy Y-Guy, are you in trouble when Rennerbee sees this - she got upset over the CAT thing, I can only imagine what she will do with THIS!

Do you use the regular silver duct tape or get colors for different applications?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

On-off-on-off. Solution

I actually took the light bulb out, in order that he would go to sleep.









This only worked once. My 2 year old just went to a different bunk and started playing the on-off game again.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thor, I found it was very effective to just not plug the slide-out electricity in...that really took the fun out of the switch playing but it also kept them from being up all night with that light on!










Y-Guy...you're brave!! Too many moms around this forum to reveal the secret weapons of fatherhood!! You'll get us all in trouble...









Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Thor,
We had the on-off-on off problem one weekend when my daughter took a friend with us. Three kids playing with the bunk lights. Solution pull the fuse for the front bedroom.Lights out kids sleeping and I left the duct tape in the draw.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sue, your wish is my command. Done deal.









Vern


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> *Duct Tape solves the problem.* No more whining, no more thrashing about, no more "are we there yet?" and no more "I need to go to the bathroom NOW!" Yes Duct Tape solves all those problems. After a couple of uses they will respond immediately when they hear that familiar "rip" of the tape being pulled off the roll.
> 
> _The only problem is the residue it leaves behind._
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!
















I was wondering how you got your kids so whipped into shape!

Seriously, can you buy it in bulk? Just thinking about my 12 yr old...

BBB-I hope you know that I was joking about the whole cat thing, sorta...


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

What I find disappointing is that many RV parks don't have campfire rings. Has anyone tried out those butane table-top smores maker thingies?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No campfire rings? Where are you camping? Wal-Mart???


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Our kids always seem to find something to do while camping.

But I really liked the glow stick idea and just happened across a deal on ebay ending in 57 seconds .... got 200 8" sticks for $1.25 winning bid! now with shipping total of $20 so it breaks down to .10 each! Still not a bad deal. And we all know it does not and will not take $19 shipping..... but they all seem to have high shipping. And since the winning bid was so low, made it "okay"







Or at least to a price I was willing to pay.


----------

